# Kent, Ramsgate..



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, I am just wondering if anybody here knows of any pet shops, wildlife centres, farms etc In or local to Ramsgate/Margate. I have a list although it's very short, so was wondering if somebody could help me out..

It's a big ask but if you could provide facebook pages, websites or contact details (email, phone number or address) of any where that you know, I would really, really, really appreciate it :blush:

Thanks, Jacob


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

There is a reptile shop in ramsgate, called urban or concrete jungle. There is also a rare spieces centre near deal. There is also a reptile shop in herne bay, and herne, and another in canterbury. Not to sure of exact names, just google them


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Wagwan, I'm in margate myself. We have paw prince up the high street and a couple other just general pet shops. Urban jungle in ramsgate and I've heard of another reptile shop opening up soon.
You have penfolds in herne bay, bout 20 minutes if that by car.
Is there anything you're after in particular blud?


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Veeny said:


> There is a reptile shop in ramsgate, called urban or concrete jungle. There is also a rare spieces centre near deal. There is also a reptile shop in herne bay, and herne, and another in canterbury. Not to sure of exact names, just google them


I remember going to concrete Jungle once while visiting my auntie. This is noe Urban Jungle?? I will have a look at the others 

Thank you : victory:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> Wagwan, I'm in margate myself. We have paw prince up the high street and a couple other just general pet shops. Urban jungle in ramsgate and I've heard of another reptile shop opening up soon.
> You have penfolds in herne bay, bout 20 minutes if that by car.
> Is there anything you're after in particular blud?


Thank you! Nope, just looking for decent shops around there.. hope to move there soon! Love it there :2thumb:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> Thank you! Nope, just looking for decent shops around there.. hope to move there soon! Love it there :2thumb:


What's wrong with you?!


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Forgot to add, there's a wildlife park in wingham called wingham wildlife park funnily enough. It's out canterbury way.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> What's wrong with you?!


What do you mean!? My great aunt used to live in Ramsgate until she passed away and ever since I can remember we always used to go and stay with her. She had one of those BIG houses with like 6 bedrooms so the whole family would go and visit. Sorry to ramble but, yeah..

Absolutely LOVE Ramo ahaha


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> Forgot to add, there's a wildlife park in wingham called wingham wildlife park funnily enough. It's out canterbury way.


Ohh, I shall have a look! Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> What do you mean!? My great aunt used to live in Ramsgate until she passed away and ever since I can remember we always used to go and stay with her. She had one of those BIG houses with like 6 bedrooms so the whole family would go and visit. Sorry to ramble but, yeah..
> 
> Absolutely LOVE Ramo ahaha


Haha nah its not too bad down that tbf, margate is a complete dump. I know the ones lol.
There's a fair bit to do as well. I should probably get off my back side and some of it.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> Haha nah its not too bad down that tbf, margate is a complete dump. I know the ones lol.
> There's a fair bit to do as well. I should probably get off my back side and some of it.


I like how when I am there random people in the street are like "good morning" I give them proper dirty looks.. not on purpose but where I live you don't get that so down there they catch me off guard and I give them a "wtf look" by accident aha

Not been too far into Margate but heard it's not nice LOL


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

There is a brilliant wildlife park a couple of miles from Canterbury. It is called Wild Wood and specialises in British Wildlife, both past (as in wolves, lynx) and present. They do a lot of conservation work and breeding of animals to return to the wild e.g. dormice, water voles, water shrews. One of my fave places.


----------

